# Cocoa's first full length novel is out.



## Frankie Lion (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey folks, the Irish furs said that you like to know when Furry authors put out novels, so here you go.

*Warning: The novel is very NSFW with M/M, M/F, M/M/F, and F/F/M scenes.*

Copy pasting:

---

Splice: Conditioning by Cocoa

A dystopian sci-fi erotic novel. 

In a world where the coastlines have all flooded, much of humanity has been forced to live in massive, dense urban areas. In order to both serve and entertain the masses in this new world, corporations were allowed to create and sell hybrid anthropomorphic creatures as companions, servants, and slaves.

---

Link to the book is: 
Link to the M/F preview chapter is: Conditioning | SoFurry

Link to the M/M preview chapter is: Independence | SoFurry

---

Hope this helps.


----------

